# CPU Performance in FreeBSD



## jacktrades (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, 

I would like to know which CPU (Xeon or I3,I5,I7) is best suited for an average FreeBSD server.

Looking at http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html, shows that i7 are on top of Xeon. I suppose that the story for FreeBSD would be very different.

Please advice!


----------



## throAU (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends on your workload.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 3, 2012)

A multi-core Xeon with hyperthreading.


----------



## overmind (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends on your server purpose.

If you just want a web server with php and mysql, to host pages with few hits, even an old machine would do it.

So your question is too general.


----------



## estrabd (Feb 3, 2012)

I took the question to mean, what CPU/Architecture is FreeBSD able to utilize most effectively. It really doesn't matter what the workload is. It's a matter of supporting newer and more exotic features.


----------

